# VMR | Wheels - V703s back in stock & ready to ship!



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*VMR | Wheels – V703 Back in Stock and Ready to Ship!*


Hey Vortex, after a long wait we have finally brought in another shipment of V703s in *Super Silver, Gunmetal, and Matte Black!* They are only available in 18x8.5 ET45, and will be a bolt-on* fitment for your Golf or Jetta.

*MKV Jettas & R32s require a 3mm spacer in the rear to clear the brake caliper.


*For all inquiries contact me directly via PM, email ([email protected]), or by phone at 714-442-7916 extension 108. You can also contact any of our authorized dealers for more info.*


































 
*V718 Features:*
-Aggressive Concave Design
-JWL, VIA & ISO-9001:2000 Certified
-VMR's Unmatched Customer Service
-Effective Wheel & Tire weight on par with stock weight!

*Tire Packages:*
Wheel & Tire packages are available! With our in-house Hunter GSP 9700 Road-Force Balancing machine, our experienced technicians will flawlessly mount & road-force balance your setup, eliminating vibrations and preventing any chance of wheel damage due to the tire mounting procedure.

*Warranty:*
All VMR | Wheels include a one (1) year limited warranty covering any and all manufacturer's defects, including defects in the finish.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Pick up a set of V703s today! PM me for more info & pricing! :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

We still have a couple sets left! Shoot me a PM for more info. :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

We also offer custom powder coating options!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Hope you have a great weekend Vortex!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V703s still in stock! Pick up a set today! eace:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V703s are finally back in stock in all three finishes. Shoot me an email or PM if you have any questions about the wheels or pricing! :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

I Hope everyone had a great 4th of July. :beer:

V703s are in stock in all 3 finishes and ready to ship!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V703s are in stock and ready to go! Have a great weekend Vortex! :beer:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Spice up your ride with a nice aggressive look before summer ends. V703s are in stock and ready to ship!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

18" VB3s are in stock and ready to ship. Hope you have a great weekend vortex! :beer:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V703s in stock in all 3 finishes! Shoot me a PM or email with all questions and or inquiries!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Set your car apart from the crowd. V703s are in stock and ready to ship! 

We offer a wide variety of custom powder coating options. Shoot me a PM, Email, or give me a Call for more info.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V703's are in stock and ready to ship out today! Shoot me a PM or email for pricing and fitment info


----------



## wcoltonknight (Feb 19, 2013)

*VMR VB3's*

I was wondering what size tires i should put on my MK6 GTI with 18" VMR VB3's to make it look and fit good. (have stock suspension)


----------

